# New Bridge for the railroad



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all 

I've been doing a little more work on the railroad of late (see here for more info: http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=48923) and have finished my first bridge. 

It's a little rough around the edges, as getting scale lumber that was suitable for outdoors proved to be a challenge, though I finally found some thin (5/8 x 5/8") hardwood garden stakes that fit the bill. It was also the first time I have used the new brad nail gun which was by far the best bit of kit I have bought in a long time. 

Anyway, here are a couple of pics to show the finished article (as of yesterday). 

First is of the trestle and pony truss 











Next is the early morning caboose hop 










And another showing the Porter and the Roundhouse caboose on the truss 










For those who haven't tackled a trestle before, I have to say it was a fairly straight forward project. The biggest help was setting up a jig first (just some nails to line up the timbers) and the nail gun to put it all together. It was all stained with a cedar coloured stain to help all the timber look similar in colour and to give it a bit more protection, so we'll see how it goes. 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

was this the "bridges-weekend"? 
this is the third cool bridge, i see this morning in this forum. 
what did you use for the "ironrods"?


----------



## trw1089 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi kormsen 

The "iron" rods are actually 3/32" bronze brazing rods from the local welding shop. I bought some for detailing my 5" gauge 2-8-0, but they've also worked well for things on the garden railroad. I threaded the ends with a 6BA die and used some nuts I had lying around out of a collection of electrical machine screws I inherited from my grandfather (because I ran out of proper 6BA nuts, so had to go on the scrounge!). 

Cheers 
Tony


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

very well done!


----------

